# Grape Sellers in USA



## winemaker81 (Jun 10, 2022)

@distancerunner *started a thread* regarding creating a western PA group for making bulk grape purchases. It occurred to me to collect a list of grape sellers in the USA to help others do the same thing.

The coordinator of the group I belong to (based in Durham NC) negotiates a good price on west coast grapes, as the cost for folks on the east coast is stiff due to shipping. Making a bulk purchase (10,000+ lbs total) gives us leverage.

I'll start out with the two companies I know about:

Musto Wine & Grape Company, CT





Juice Grape - Home of Musto Wine Grape Co.







www.juicegrape.com





Gino Pinto, NJ





Gino Pinto - Winemaking equipment, winemaking supplies, wine grapes.


The Winemakers' Choice for almost 50 Years, The best choice for wine grapes and juices from renowned growers in California, Chile, Italy, and South Africa.



ginopinto.com


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 10, 2022)

Collinwood Grape Company: Home | Grapes


----------



## distancerunner (Jun 10, 2022)

CFP Winemakers
1 21st. Street
Pittsburgh PA 15222
412-232-4507

They are concessionaires housed within Consumer's Produce. They are in the Strip District. They're probably the largest produce company in the region. That gives them the ability to store a lot of grapes in cold rooms.

Ron Casertano runs the show. Mario, whose last name I do not know, is his number one guy. Both are knowledgeable. Good guys to deal with.

According to Ron, Musto, Pinto, and Casertano are cousins. They control/buy exclusively some acreage owned or leased by Lanza in the Suisun Valley. They also import equipment from Italy.

I bought my crusher-destemmer from them more than twenty years ago. They have some equipment in stock plus all the usual things you expect.


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 24, 2022)

Musto is publishing blog posts regarding their grapes, including information regarding the vineyards and regions.

I have no particular interest in Musto, other than being a satisfied customer.


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 24, 2022)

Great stuff! Should be applicable to Pinto and CFP. 

Since they’re talking about California grapes it’s probably good for everyone else, too. At least as a general guide.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 24, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> Collinwood Grape Company: Home | Grapes


Carl is a great Guy !! 

Great company


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 24, 2022)

Haven't been there myself because of the almost three hour drive. I have some friends who buy from him. They're on the other side of Pittsburgh so the drive is doable. They agree.

By the way, your new filler is excellent!


----------



## Ohio Bob (Aug 24, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> Collinwood Grape Company: Home | Grapes


Are we sure these guys are still in business? Their website still has 2021 offerings and they’re not answering emails.


----------



## Meadini (Aug 24, 2022)

In Denver we have-
5280 Produce and
Altitude Brewing


----------



## ClubHouseEstates (Aug 25, 2022)

Hey folks -

New to the site but been making wine for 15 years from grapes. Just relocated from South Jersey to NORVA. I have been using Pinto exclusively and very very satisfied with there product in spring and fall. That said, the three hour drive from here is a bit much (did it for Chilean grapes this spring - made a 60g barrel). We moved my operation to a friends house in Fredricsburg as my townhome in Alexandria cannot accommodate.

I am very interested in trying to find a way to source more locally or team up to get pinto grapes as a group. This fall we are just going to make a small 30g batch and try juice to save the travel - seems I can find some options for juice pails more locally.

Thanks for the post and the opportunity to comment.

Tom


----------



## ClubHouseEstates (Aug 25, 2022)

Also just saw another post that says Pinto is selling grapes to pick up in Richmond VA area. I’m planning to call the NJ office and find out more. Tom


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 25, 2022)

ClubHouseEstates said:


> Also just saw another post that says Pinto is selling grapes to pick up in Richmond VA area. I’m planning to call the NJ office and find out more. Tom


I emailed with Pinto last year, and they have a pickup point in Ashland (IIRC), which is just down the road from Fredericksburg.

However, @mainshipfred said there was a surcharge for shipping from NJ to VA. He can chime in, as I don't recall the details.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome ClubHouseEstate. I'm (part time) 20 miles east of F'burg. I also have a vineyard in the Southwestern part of the state. You can try Pinto but I suggest you link up with Mainshipfred and get grapes from the plethora of local grapes. In fact Fred may have 100 lbs of Virginia Cab Franc to share.

I have my first crop of hybrids coming in this year in the southern vineyards and in a year or two I should have the Eastern VA crop. A small planting of Barbera and Albarino.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 25, 2022)

They ended up not charging me because I was never made aware of it. They did tell me the charge would apply next time. In addition, as much as I respect Gino's, the storage facility in Ashland is not refrigerated properly for storing grapes. I was originally told it was refrigerated but it's really only air conditioned to 72°. 

I believe all the grapes I requested are spoken for. @ClubHouseEstates if you let me know what you want and how much I can see what I can do, that is if you want local fruit.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 25, 2022)

Tom, we also have Washington Winemakers which does a group purchase for Lodi grapes and juice. I attached the order form.


----------



## Steve_M (Aug 25, 2022)

Prospero Grapes Pleasantville,NY








Prospero Grapes - Fresh Wine Grapes & Juices


Here at Prospero Grapes, it's our goal to help home winemakers and commercial winemakers in New York make the best wine possible. Browse our inventory now!




www.prosperowinery.com


----------



## ClubHouseEstates (Aug 26, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I emailed with Pinto last year, and they have a pickup point in Ashland (IIRC), which is just down the road from Fredericksburg.
> 
> However, @mainshipfred said there was a surcharge for shipping from NJ to VA. He can chime in, as I don't recall the details.


Valuable feedback! Need to weigh my options then.


----------



## ClubHouseEstates (Aug 26, 2022)

mainshipfred said:


> They ended up not charging me because I was never made aware of it. They did tell me the charge would apply next time. In addition, as much as I respect Gino's, the storage facility in Ashland is not refrigerated properly for storing grapes. I was originally told it was refrigerated but it's really only air conditioned to 72°.
> 
> I believe all the grapes I requested are spoken for. @ClubHouseEstates if you let me know what you want and how much I can see what I can do, that is if you want local fruit.


I would really like to try local grapes - so next year I’m in, if they are available. How soon ahead should I plan to coordinate an order? Great advice on the Pinto deal. Maybe I’ll sit this year out with them and wait until they have this partnership better integrated.


----------



## ClubHouseEstates (Aug 26, 2022)

mainshipfred said:


> Tom, we also have Washington Winemakers which does a group purchase for Lodi grapes and juice. I attached the order form.


Yep, saw this the other day and emailed with my interest. Think this is my best option this year. Really appreciate the help and advice as I get my bearings in the area. Thankful for finding this forum!


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 26, 2022)

ClubHouseEstates said:


> Valuable feedback! Need to weigh my options then.


For folks in the Middle Atlantic, USA, getting good grapes is a problem. For some, getting ANY grapes is a problem, and this is certainly shared around the world.

For me, the local purchasing group is my best choice. If that falls through I have to weigh options.

Order direct from Musto -- this works, but S&H for individual orders probably kills the deal.
Frozen must buckets -- these are hideously expensive. Juice buckets are not an option, as I want to make heavier reds.
Buy from the group Fred mentioned above. This is a 5.25 hour drive + traffic in the worst of DC. I have family an hour from the facility so it's a 2 day trip, but it's a long one.
Buy from Gino Pinto -- requires a 3.5 hour drive in each direction, but I have family within 20 minutes of their facility, so it's a 2 day trip.
Wine kits. Last year I was unable to purchase grapes so I filled the barrels with FWK, which is working nicely! It's not what I want, but it works.
I'm talking to a VA grower and will be getting some hybrids from them. It's a 3 hour drive in each direction, but it's through rural areas so the driving is not as intense. Plus there are wineries in the area.

Looking back at what I wrote, it improves my mood greatly that I have options.  

My list may be of use to other folks figuring out their options.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 26, 2022)

ClubHouseEstates said:


> I would really like to try local grapes - so next year I’m in, if they are available. How soon ahead should I plan to coordinate an order? Great advice on the Pinto deal. Maybe I’ll sit this year out with them and wait until they have this partnership better integrated.



Every year is different for local grapes and every year I'm finding more resources. The only thing about local grapes is they are more expensive then getting them from Washington Winemakers. They are bought by the pound or ton rather than lugs and the price is usually around $1.50/lb as opposed to WW which is $1.10 to $1.25. The advantage is I get the local fruit the day of or the day after they are harvested and I know the numbers so I can take them or leave them. You also have S&S Wine Grapes in Maryland. There they get the grapes in and you have to keep monitoring what they currently have. But then again if you don't like the numbers you don't have to buy them.

I'm in Chantilly if you ever want to stop by and chat and taste.


----------



## Cynewulf (Aug 26, 2022)

@ClubHouseEstates , you can also check the Virginia Vineyard Association exchange for local grapes for sale: VVA Exchange. Sometimes the growers are willing to sell smaller quantities. I’ve never ended up purchasing from them, but Horton has been very responsive to my inquiries on purchasing grapes (they even put me down for 2 tons of Cab Franc last year without me asking!). As far as timing, they seem to start getting their orders lined up in July though I’ve checked in August and they had what I was asking for. If you were interested in this year you could always write and see if they have anything available.


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 26, 2022)

Cynewulf said:


> they even put me down for 2 tons of Cab Franc last year without me asking!


I've tried "exchanges", but found it difficult to find growers who sell to small buyers. 2 tons is a *lot *for a home winemaker, many of which want 100 lbs. Not that I blame the growers who want to sell an entire vineyard in one sale, not piece meal it to a dozen or more buyers.

That's where group buys really work -- our local group purchases 5+ tons of grapes, with a minimum individual purchase of 5 lugs (I think). The minimum is set by our coordinator -- he does a LOT of work in setting up and administering the purchase, and the bookwork for a bunch of 1 or 2 lug buyers adds to the load.

--

I just remembered -- for folks within a few hours of the NY Finger Lakes, Fulkerson's sells to home makers -- both grapes and juice.


----------



## Cynewulf (Aug 26, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I've tried "exchanges", but found it difficult to find growers who sell to small buyers. 2 tons is a *lot *for a home winemaker, many of which want 100 lbs. Not that I blame the growers who want to sell an entire vineyard in one sale, not piece meal it to a dozen or more buyers.


I only included the accidental 2 tons as a funny aside. I’ve asked the posters on the exchange whether they were willing to sell me 100lbs and some were and some were understandably reluctant or at least wanted to hold out until they knew whether they’d be able to sell the whole lot or not. When I asked Horton in 2020, they were willing to sell me smaller quantities like 100lbs, I just needed to supply my own containers. Then they wrote me the next year asking if I wanted the 2 tons they put me down for!


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 26, 2022)

I actually got my last 2 contacts off of the VVA although one was a bit higher than the one I'm going with. I didn't see a need to negotiate with the higher one. I did commit to 1/2 ton though, maybe that made the difference. 

I attached the Exhibit A from the one I'm going with which I thought was interesting. It deals with brix levels and MOG.


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 26, 2022)

@Cynewulf, @mainshipfred, since there are a fair number of folks in NOVA, ya'll might get together and discuss a group purchase. That's far more attractive to the growers.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 26, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> @Cynewulf, @mainshipfred, since there are a fair number of folks in NOVA, ya'll might get together and discuss a group purchase. That's far more attractive to the growers.


It's a great idea, the only problem is getting everyone on the same page as far as what they want. I am currently working with 3 growers who all provide different varietals.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 26, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> @Cynewulf, @mainshipfred, since there are a fair number of folks in NOVA, ya'll might get together and discuss a group purchase. That's far more attractive to the growers.


This year is a buyers dream on the VVA, everyone seems to have a bumper crop. 

Fred, that bill of sale is quite interesting. I wondered which vineyard you were buying from.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 26, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> This year is a buyers dream on the VVA, everyone seems to have a bumper crop.
> 
> Fred, that bill of sale is quite interesting. I wondered which vineyard you were buying from.


It's Tarara in Leesburg.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 26, 2022)

mainshipfred said:


> I actually got my last 2 contacts off of the VVA although one was a bit higher than the one I'm going with. I didn't see a need to negotiate with the higher one. I did commit to 1/2 ton though, maybe that made the difference.
> 
> I attached the Exhibit A from the one I'm going with which I thought was interesting. It deals with brix levels and MOG.



When they said:


> Sugar levels below the target Bix will result in a reduction of $50.00 per ton for each % degree below this level. A Brix level below 3.0 degrees Bix will result in the grapes being subject to rejection by Winery.



Surely they meant "A Brix level 3.0 degrees Brix *below target* will result in the grapes being subject to rejection by Winery," right?


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 26, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> When they said:
> 
> 
> Surely they meant "A Brix level 3.0 degrees Brix *below target* will result in the grapes being subject to rejection by Winery," right?


I'm sure that's what they meant.


----------



## RichB1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Can anyone recommend a Temecula Valley (California) winery for grape purchasing in small size? I live in south OC, about an hour away. A group of friends and I hope to buy a ton of grapes. How common is it that a winery would allow a home winemaker to use their presses so that we can take home juice (with skins/seeds) in buckets? I don't have such equipment, having only made wine from juice kits.


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 26, 2022)

mainshipfred said:


> It's a great idea, the only problem is getting everyone on the same page as far as what they want. I am currently working with 3 growers who all provide different varietals.


Keep it simple -- for those interested, let 'em know what varietals are available and what the minimum order is. I'm used to thinking in "lugs", although some growers may work in pounds.

Other considerations are crushing onsite (if that is available), containers for transportation, etc. There is a lot more to this process than immediately comes to mind, but if it gets you the grapes you want, it may be worth it.


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 26, 2022)

Last year we bought twenty three lugs, 828lbs. 

This year we put together a small group to buy from CFP Winemakers. That allowed us to purchase two bins (roughly 1000 lbs. each) of Zinderella at a twelve percent discount. Lugs for blending we paid normal price. Makes sense. More packaging, more money. It's a great deal in the end. More grapes, more help, more wine, less money. 

Hope to increase the size of the buying group next year.


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 26, 2022)

mainshipfred said:


> I actually got my last 2 contacts off of the VVA although one was a bit higher than the one I'm going with. I didn't see a need to negotiate with the higher one. I did commit to 1/2 ton though, maybe that made the difference.
> 
> I attached the Exhibit A from the one I'm going with which I thought was interesting. It deals with brix levels and MOG.



Cool insight into seeing how the big boys do it.


----------



## Ohio Bob (Aug 26, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> Collinwood Grape Company: Home | Grapes


Called them today, I don’t think he wants to be bothered. Wasn’t sure if he would get to updating his website for 2022 prices. Best he could offer is you have to call on September 21 to get prices and availability.

Not sure this kind of customer service is going to get any new customers or repeat customers.

I’ve not worked with them before so I’m hoping this is not typical but maybe seasonal time constraints. If anyone has any recent interaction please let us know. I would like to support him, but not if he’s going to give it half effort.


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 26, 2022)

I’ve never dealt with them. But a friend who does said that is typical. Don’t be put off. They tend to buy good, unsold grapes at the end of the season at favorable prices. So they don’t know what they’ll have. When they make the purchases they’ll know and the prices will be decent.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 26, 2022)

Our local winemaker's club formerly used them. We had a number of incidents of what could charitably be called "poor customer relations." (Not returning calls, not giving any info regarding delivery times, changing prices, etc.) Our club decided to start using a different vendor.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 27, 2022)

I have ordered from:

Brehm Vineyards - Fine Wine From Fine Grapes

Walker's Wine Juice, LLC | Welcome to our Retail Website

Wine Grapes Direct


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 27, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> Our local winemaker's club formerly used them. We had a number of incidents of what could charitably be called "poor customer relations." (Not returning calls, not giving any info regarding delivery times, changing prices, etc.) Our club decided to start using a different vendor.


I've never used them. Too far away. My comments are based on hearsay.


----------



## Mcjeff (Aug 28, 2022)

I emailed Matt P at label peelers. They are going to get grapes again this year. Works out good for me as they are real close. Bonus is when picking them up last year Matt had some wines to sample. I was considering Collinwood before as I have a friend that uses them, but I don’t think they are as interested in helping the smaller buyers. They used to crush them for him, but last time he had to borrow my crusher.


----------



## Darkroom (Aug 29, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> Called them today, I don’t think he wants to be bothered. Wasn’t sure if he would get to updating his website for 2022 prices. Best he could offer is you have to call on September 21 to get prices and availability.
> 
> Not sure this kind of customer service is going to get any new customers or repeat customers.
> 
> I’ve not worked with them before so I’m hoping this is not typical but maybe seasonal time constraints. If anyone has any recent interaction please let us know. I would like to support him, but not if he’s going to give it half effort.


I have purchased from them the last 2 years, 7-8 lug orders. The grapes were of good quality. Customer Service is lacking. They deal in volume and that's their business. I am considering LP this year. Any opinion of their grapes?


----------



## Mekpdue (Aug 29, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> Called them today, I don’t think he wants to be bothered.


Bob, I've found Collinwood to be pretty unresponsive too for my needs as a home wine maker. I'm glad Label Peelers will have grapes coming up next month, but I don't know what kind, but I'm sure the big varietals will be there. I did notice L'uva Bella in Youngstown has some imported juice (and Cali/Washington juices), some with interesting blends. LP still hasn't posted up any juices for preorder yet.


----------



## Mcjeff (Aug 29, 2022)

Matt said we should see an email this week. I looked at L’Uva Bella’s site also. Haven’t used them, they mention grapes, but no order form, just juice that I could see. Last year was my first time with grapes so I’m no expert, but the Merlot grapes I purchased from LP looked of good quality and the tastes so far seem to be good.


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 29, 2022)

You can call L'Uva Bella. They are responsive and will give you the information they have. 

I haven't dealt with them other than talking on the phone but they seem to be nice folks.


----------



## floorington12 (Aug 29, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> @distancerunner *started a thread* regarding creating a western PA group for making bulk grape purchases. It occurred to me to collect a list of grape sellers in the USA to help others do the same thing.
> 
> The coordinator of the group I belong to (based in Durham NC) negotiates a good price on west coast grapes, as the cost for folks on the east coast is stiff due to shipping. Making a bulk purchase (10,000+ lbs total) gives us leverage.
> 
> ...


Have used Musto in the past - awesome company to deal with.


----------



## Mekpdue (Aug 29, 2022)

distancerunner said:


> You can call L'Uva Bella. They are responsive and will give you the information they have.
> 
> I haven't dealt with them other than talking on the phone but they seem to be nice folks.


I bought some Chilean Cabernet and Malbec this past spring and they came from L'uva Bella. Those are in carboy aging now with medium oak cubes. When purchased, I asked for the juice readings and they replied via email with the readings....ph/brix/and TA. I was impressed with their customer service then. And, their numbers matched my numbers. 

If you get a chance, and you don't mind the drive, they have an excellent restaurant on prem. We had the Tortellini Carbonara, and Blackened Chicken Alfredo with their Signature Reserve Cab. Nice night.


----------



## ClubHouseEstates (Sep 2, 2022)

mainshipfred said:


> Every year is different for local grapes and every year I'm finding more resources. The only thing about local grapes is they are more expensive then getting them from Washington Winemakers. They are bought by the pound or ton rather than lugs and the price is usually around $1.50/lb as opposed to WW which is $1.10 to $1.25. The advantage is I get the local fruit the day of or the day after they are harvested and I know the numbers so I can take them or leave them. You also have S&S Wine Grapes in Maryland. There they get the grapes in and you have to keep monitoring what they currently have. But then again if you don't like the numbers you don't have to buy them.
> 
> I'm in Chantilly if you ever want to stop by and chat and taste.


I don’t mind paying a bit more for what you get in the ability to see and know what you are getting and also supporting our local growers. I plan a 60 next fall and think I’ll do an additional 30 barrel. If I do a 30 of local that’s about 500lbs. 

We make in Fredericksburg but I live near old town Alexandria so you’re pretty close. I’ll take you up at some point on stopping by and look forward to trying each other’s! Thanks for the info and help -


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 2, 2022)

ClubHouseEstates said:


> I don’t mind paying a bit more for what you get in the ability to see and know what you are getting and also supporting our local growers. I plan a 60 next fall and think I’ll do an additional 30 barrel. If I do a 30 of local that’s about 500lbs.
> 
> We make in Fredericksburg but I live near old town Alexandria so you’re pretty close. I’ll take you up at some point on stopping by and look forward to trying each other’s! Thanks for the info and help -


You're welcome anytime.


----------



## VinesnBines (Sep 2, 2022)

ClubHouseEstates said:


> I don’t mind paying a bit more for what you get in the ability to see and know what you are getting and also supporting our local growers. I plan a 60 next fall and think I’ll do an additional 30 barrel. If I do a 30 of local that’s about 500lbs.
> 
> We make in Fredericksburg but I live near old town Alexandria so you’re pretty close. I’ll take you up at some point on stopping by and look forward to trying each other’s! Thanks for the info and help -


Do make a point of meeting Fred. He is one of the nicest people you will ever meet and he really knows winemaking.


----------



## Mcjeff (Sep 6, 2022)

Label Peelers has their grape order info posted.


----------

